# Miss Bea - "Kindergarten Queen"



## TinysMom (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm still too numb to write the stories I want to tell and share the pictures that I need to share. So please - even though it hurts to read the RB area - will some of y'all check back in a week or so and reply to the stories once I can get them out? I need to know that Miss Bea's stories will be heard...

For now though - I'll share the collage photo and collage mug I just got done designing on Snapfish and have ordered (along with finally ordering a collage of Tiny).

The Poster






The Mug





A quick story so y'all will understand. From October of 2004 until May of 2005, Miss Bea was a "classroom bunny" at her breeder's classroom. She also had the attitude of being a "DIVA" bun most of her life here.

When we wanted to talk about her without her knowing we were talking about her (like if we were going to catch her to give her shots or meds)...we'd call her "Kindergarten Queen"...combining those two aspects of her life. This is why the mug and poster state her nickname.

I'll try to write more later - when maybe I feel less numb....whenever that will be.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 5, 2009)

Thinking of you Peg.

Miss Bea was one of my faves of the forum, and I hear how much your heart has been strewn about by this. It's ok to grieve, to be angry, sad, or anything else you feel. don't put pressure on yourself for feeling that way and feeling like you shouldn't.

Keep talking and look after yourself.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 5, 2009)

Peg other than I am sorry and that I am here I can't think of anything else to say.


----------



## myheart (Apr 5, 2009)

Peg, I am so sorry to hear about Miss Bea, M'Beason, and Brave Lil Injun. I read your post in the Infirmary, and was devastated to hear the news. Poor babies, and poor you....

I don't think there are enough words to say how sorry I am for all of your losses you have had to endure within such a short time. No one should have to loose what they love with their heart and soul. It is just not right and not fair for some one who really cares.

Peace to you, Peg, and your family. Hope you are able to find healing in all of the good memories you have of your spectacular little babies. 

Binky free little ones... Miss Bea, M'Beason, and Brave Lil Injun... Tiny will show you the way...

ray:

myheart


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 5, 2009)

I will be checking back. I can't wait to read all about her.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 5, 2009)

:cry2

I keep thinking of her and Zeus dancing on top of cages...... :cry1:


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 5, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> :cry2
> 
> I keep thinking of her and Zeus dancing on top of cages...... :cry1:



Oh wow - in all of my thinking about her lately - I'd forgotten about that....you really brought a smile to my face this morning (and I so needed it).

For those who are wondering what Bo is talking about.....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 5, 2009)

I think the reason I remember it so well is that she was never one to do that until she saw Zeus! then it was a little game they were playing..... she was so cute up there.

I love when she "chins" the cable ties LOL! 

When I think of Miss Bea - I think of the family matriarch... such a tragic loss.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 5, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that you lost Miss Bea. I can't even imagine what you have been through lately.

Those are very lovely collages that you made. That is a wonderful idea for remembering your fur-babies. 

Binky free at the Bridge, little Kindergarten Queen. :rainbow:


----------



## BSAR (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh no not Miss Bea.
Peg I am so so sorry.
Miss Bea is one of my favorite bunnies on this forum.
She will be greatly missed.

RIP Miss Bea:cry2:inlove:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 5, 2009)

We are so sorry for your loss. We still look our pictures everyday and say hello to our lost bunnies. It was really hard to post here and even hard to put the pictures up. We still miss our little ones, but it is nice to have memories of their personality quirks--each of our buns are very unique. Guess that's why we miss them so much. :sad:


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry :sad:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh, Peg, I'm so sorry about Miss Bea... she was an incredibly special girl and will be missed by everyone on the forum. I'm sorry


----------



## JimD (Apr 5, 2009)

...binky free little one

ray::rainbow:

...I wish we could have seen Tiny's face when he saw you again....oh my!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 5, 2009)

*JimD wrote: *


> ...I wish we could have seen Tiny's face when he saw you again....oh my!



Oh Jim - you made me laugh at this.

I wonder if she's already lecturing him about his "harem".....


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh my gosh...I'm so sorry to hear you lost your sweetie...I can't believe this.

Much love to you through this. You're in our thoughts and prayers.



ray: :cry2


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 5, 2009)

She probably lectured him and then they binkied a bunch!


----------



## LadyBug (Apr 5, 2009)

oh, wow.....I'm so sorry Peg! 
did she die from old age?
RIP Miss Bea....you will be missed....:cry2


----------



## trailsend (Apr 5, 2009)

Peg I am so very sorry.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 6, 2009)

I hope that this will make some sense to y'all - and I hope you know that even as I type this - I'm still crying and bawling my eyes out.

Miss Bea lived a good life here - and as I was talking to Robin today - I realized that while I mourn my loss of her - I want to CELEBRATE the life I had with her.

To that end...this week - for at least 3 or 4 days - I'm going to be telling stories of Miss Bea's life - and sharing the pictures that go along with those stories.

I hope you'll laugh with me as you hear about her many antics - whether it was locking Tiny in HER cage (yep - she did that to him) - or kicking him out of his favorite spot so she could raise her litter of bunnies there (hey - he was the one who refused to let me take her back to her cage) - or whether she was ruling the room - no matter what room she was in. 

The first installment will probably be about when she first got here - and her time up until she moved in with Tiny. The second installment will be stories about her "first life" with Tiny. The third installment will share why they were separated for a time - and how they were reunited and I may include with that - her grief at his passing. The fourth installment will be her time with Zeus - and with New Hope and how she reigned over the office. Finally - her last few weeks - her passing - and the things I learned from her.

I can't take much more of the mourning or it will tear me apart. So I am going to focus backwards - to relive some memories - and then - I will move forward - knowing she is with two of her favorite "hus-buns" that left her to cross the bridge...and with GingerSpice - her best doe-friend.

To those who have expressed your condolences - thanks so much. I appreciate it more than you'll ever know. It was nice to know she was loved so much.


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 6, 2009)

Peg, I am so sorry that you lost Miss Bea! Hope the memories help with the healing process of grief! If you need to talk, my PM box is open!


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Peg. Binky free, Miss Bea, back with Tiny again.


----------



## anneq (Apr 6, 2009)

/hugs to you, Peg.
She had a very special person in you.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 6, 2009)

Peg I am so sorry 

Miss Bea will be missed by many including myself binky free baby girl


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 6, 2009)

Just logging in and seeing this..been dealing with drama here, and doing a livestock show..
I am so sorry Peg..
I know how much you loved her, and she was one of your last links with Tiny.
You have my number.
Z


----------



## RexyRex (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm sitting here at work with tears streaming down my face...I am so sorry for your loss. Miss Bea was my favorite forum bunny. I can't tell you why I loved her so much....I just did. I'll miss getting super excited when you put new pics of her up.

Have fun at the bridge with Tiny Miss Bea!! We'll miss you lots :cry2


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 6, 2009)

When it comes to telling Miss Bea's story- I try to think of where to start...at the beginning you say...and I know that is true. But my life with her didn't "begin" until other events happened in my life.

As many on the forum know - I struggle with chronic depression. I was going through one of the worst bouts I'd ever gone through - when Art came into the house one day and said, "There is a white bunny outside in the road...and it looks tame." He then went back out and headed to work.

Robin & I set about catching the rabbit and we had him for about a week or maybe ten days when his/her owner was located and the rabbit was returned. 

However - during the time the rabbit stayed with us - I'd gone from being totally depressed and almost non-functional - to waking up early in the mornings - laughing at things - and becoming more alive. I could not believe the change in my life - neither could Art.

Since we had a dog and 3 cats, I wanted a rabbit that could hold its own and after doing some research - I decided to get a flemish giant. I started out by getting Tiny - and then Tio & Kyo (Netherland Dwarfs) the same day. Then I read about lionheads and fell in love with them - and adopted two while Art was out of town (he didn't seem thrilled at my choice of his mother's day present to me). When the breeder told me that if I thought lionheads were special - I should see what a holland lop was like - Puck entered our family - all the way from California.

Rabbits were changing my life - and in many good ways. Depressed? Ha! Not at all....I was in love with the bunnies and in spite of the work of taking care of them...I was thrilled with my life.

As I spoke with the lionhead breeder, she pointed out that she often had requests for lionheads from all over the state and that I should consider going into breeding. I talked about it and thought about it for a bit - and kept going back and forth about the decision - until I came across A&K Rabbitry - and this picture:







The moment I saw Miss Bea's picture - I knew I was in love. I had to breed - and I had to breed with this rabbit. I mean - if the rabbits were bringing so much joy into my life - didn't I want to bring joy into the lives of other people in Del Rio?

So...I have Miss Bea to thank for my entrance into the world of breeding lionheads. She was I think the cheapest of the four rabbits I bought from A&K - a "steal" at only $20. Funny thing...now that I think about it - Tiny was a steal at $20 also. 

Anyway - back to my story. I paid for my rabbits over the period of two paychecks and then Art & I made the five hour drive (one way) to pick up Miss Bea, Harry, Summer & Roary.

Now to understand Miss Bea - you need to understand some of her life before coming here. For the last few months - she had lived as a classroom pet in her breeder's kindergarten classroom. I think sometimes I gave the wrong impression of her - because she didn't seem to be abused by the students. The more I think about it - the more I realize that she was territorial simply because she was a doe. But the students would give her fruit loops to come to the door when they called her name - and that worked to my advantage later in the month after she got here.

I was so happy to get Miss Bea and be able to start my breeding - that I did one of the stupidest things possible. I bred her the next day after she got here. I wish now that I'd waited a few days for her to settle in - but I didn't know then what I know now about bunnies.

One of the reasons I wish I'd waited...was that she was very aggressive about her cage and very scared of being in a new home. But we wound up working with her - teaching her that we were the boss - not her....and after time - she came around.

I'll never forget the time she got upset at me after I changed out her cage. I put in a LOT of newspaper to layer her cage with - and I also made the mistake of putting more newspaper within her reach. Miss Bea decided to show me what she thought about newspaper...
















Even the first few weeks she was here though - she showed me a bit of how intelligent she was...I'll never forget the day that Miss Bea and Summer and GingerSpice were all getting some playtime. There was a container of fruit loops in there and from what I saw - this is what happened.

Miss Bea went and talked to Summer...suggesting they knock over the fruit loops..





She also talked to GingerSpice about knocking them over (there had been a few on the floor)...





The three girls discussed it a bit:





The next thing I knew (but didn't think to get a picture of) - GingerSpice was knocking over the fruit loops. Where were the other girls? Summer had jumped onto the top of the pink cat condo...and what was dear sweet Miss Bea doing?





Let me guess...she was going to get the broom to help clean things up?

Those were the good days....back when I had less rabbits and sometimes they could all play together - well - that is - all the girls and Tiny (which probably started his dream of a harem). When the boys got their playtime - Tiny would get locked up in his cage...which didn't make him happy.

I didn't realize that Tiny and Miss Bea were close even back then - till I came across these pictures in my photobucket account recently....and if you look closely...you'll see GingerSpice in the background.












Aw...those were the good old days - before Miss Bea had (and weaned) her first litter. She was content to be in a cage then.

Tomorrow - I'll share about her days with Tiny - and GingerSpice and how the trio came to be. You'll hear about one of the few things that Tiny every fought me on - and he did fight me and charge at me to get what he wanted.

But for now - I enjoy remembering my "kindergarten queen" and her love for shredding paper....


----------



## Flashy (Apr 6, 2009)

I LOVE those paper pictures  She could definitely give my Sandy a run for her money when it comes to paper shredding.

I'm eagerly awaiting the next installment.

x


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss - can't wait to hear more of Miss Bea's stories and the stories of the other bunnies.

Denise


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 6, 2009)

Peg, I am so sorry about Miss Bea. She meant a lot to so many of us here.

I love all her stories, and look forward to hearing them, though I know a few tears will be shed 

Jan


----------



## anneq (Apr 6, 2009)

Peg, you really do have a way with words and showing us what the 'World according to Miss Bea' was like - I can say too that I suffer from chronic depression, and yes, it has been pretty amazing how the bunnies that have come into my life the last year have changed that..slowly, but it's truly been god-send.
Can't wait for the next story..


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 6, 2009)

I have to be up early in the morning and out the door for work, etc - so here is part two....a bit early.

[line]Miss Bea, Tiny & GingerSpice

The next era of Miss Bea's life was not planned - but looking back on it - I suppose it was not unexpected.

GingerSpice lived in our bedroom in a cage that was often open so she could get exercise during the day - but shut up during the night sometimes. Tiny lived in our bedroom although he would wander out to the living room area - particularly if I'd picked up his litter box to clean it and forgotten to put it back. I remember once he ran to the living room with a look of panic on his face - peed in a back-up litter box for when he was in the room - and then ran back to the bedroom where he lived.

It was a good time of our lives. 

Then I bred Miss Bea for a second litter. Now - this time I knew more about breeding and I bred her back to Blue Boy - who was on a large number of pedigrees (one of the earlier lionheads brought in) - and he was her grandfather. I was very excited for this litter (and it did turn out nice).

But about two weeks into her pregnancy - when I would let Miss Bea out for playtime with the other does (which they were used to for a long time) - she would charge at them - even though they were all on neutral territory. It was unlike her - normally you'd see her grooming Mona Kea and Summer and binkying along with them. Suddenly...they were the enemy.

As a spur of the moment decision - I decided I would try to let her play in the bedroom for a bit so she could get some playtime. I knew I could lock Ginger in her cage - and Tiny usually slept his afternoons away in the back corner of the closet. I would just lightly close the closet door (not tight) so he could come out if he needed - and let Miss Bea play.

So that is what I did. For a couple of hours she really had fun enjoying her freedom. Then the unexpected happened.

While I left the room - Tiny came out of the closet. He and Miss Bea got reacquainted (you need to remember - he was neutered). When I came back in the room - they were snuggled together.

As suppertime approached for the bunnies - I went to pick up Miss Bea and take her back to her cage. Not only did she run from me - but Tiny got between me and her - more than once. I swear he told her to run into the closet and then he ran and stood in the doorway.

Now - Tiny was truly a "gentle giant". The only time he ever attacked another rabbit - was to protect himself when he was being mounted by a young buck who had gotten loose from his cage. It was not in his nature to be mean to anyone - rabbit or anyone else.

But that day - and in the days to follow - whenever I went to pick up Miss Bea (or if Art tried to pick her up) - Tiny charged at us after getting between us and her. If GingerSpice was loose - she also got between us.

It became apparent that Tiny wanted Miss Bea to stay in HIS room. It didn't matter that she was pregnant....all that mattered was that he wanted her to stay.

I once wandered into the room about 3 days before her due date. She was in GingerSpice's cage - so I thought I'd be smart and lock her in. At least that way I could give her a nestbox and monitor her.

I did lock her in - and she refused to eat or drink that night. On top of that - Tiny refused to eat or drink and sat by the door to her cage all night long. What could I do? I gave in and let her loose. Here are some pictures from that time period






Tiny & Miss Bea back in his corner of the closet - before she had the babies in there






















Now I must point out that Tiny paid a price for his insistence that Miss Bea live in the room. First of all - he always had to share his craisins and blueberry yogurt chips with her. Secondly - he had to share his food with her and her babies...somewhere - I have a picture of Tiny trying to eat with a baby sitting in his food bowl. 

But he also had to live with Miss Bea herself. You see - Tiny had a fascination with cages - particularly Ginger's cage. He loved going into a cage and eating the food and drinking from the water bottle - just because he thought it was better than his food. Here are a couple of pictures of him in Ginger's cage before Miss Bea taught him a lesson...











However - one day - when I was home alone - I walked into the bedroom and found Tiny not only IN the cage - but LOCKED in the cage. He was shaking at the door - trying to get out. 

At the time GingerSpice was out with some girls getting some exercise and the ONLY one who could've locked him in - was Miss Bea. She was great at unlocking cages from the outside - all I can think of is she decided to lock him in - and managed to do so.

When I walked in the room and saw him - she was peeking around the corner of the closet - and I almost think I heard her snickering to herself.

After that - Tiny still went in cages - but I noticed that he oftentimes only went 1/2 of the way in and kept part of himself outside of the cage.

By the way - I need to share more about Miss Bea's litter....she wound up kicking Tiny out of his closet to have them in the corner there. For several weeks he had to stay out of HIS closet...but he put up with it. He'd look up at me with those big eyes and I'd say, "Tiny...you let her stay - now you have to live with her..."

However - once her babies had their eyes open and were exploring...they got to meet "Uncle Tiny" and boy did Tiny love having babies around. I think sometimes he'd go in and wake them up from sleeping and then lay down outside the closet and wait for them to come out and climb all over him. My biggest regret about Tiny was that I didn't take pictures of him at this time - as he'd lay on the floor and let Miss Bea's babies crawl all over him. Once they learned they couldn't nurse off him - they loved him as another littermate. A couple of them would take off running - jump in the air and land on Tiny's back and he'd just turn around and look at them. 

Miss Bea was always a good mama and she liked to wean her babies late (7 weeks or even sometimes 8 weeks before she'd stop nursing them). In this case - the babies went a whole 8 weeks before I insisted on the weaning - and that was because I caught one of the little boys (who hadn't dropped his man parts yet) - trying to hump Tiny and I knew that had caused problems before for Tiny.

I let the girls stay on with Tiny and Miss Bea and GingerSpice for a couple more months after they were weaned - and I think that is when Tiny first got the idea of "I can have a harem"..

At times - Tiny would go outside to get some exercise and if I was having him walk out the door (versus carrying him) - he would sometimes stop to get groomings from the gals on the rabbitry floor on his way through. It never failed though - that when he went back to his room....GingerSpice and Miss Bea would start grooming him really REALLY hard and I could almost picture them lecturing him about being groomed by those "shameless hussies in the rabbitry". 

If you've ever seen the movie "Shall We Dance?" - there is a scene in it in the last 1/3 of the movie when a middle-aged female dancer is talking to Linc (her age - but he always dances with the youngest woman he can find) and she makes him promise that he won't dance with any more bimbos...I forget the exact line. If you've seen the movie - you probably remember it. 

Well - that is the same way Ginger and Miss Bea treated Tiny...as if they were saying, "No more bimbo does for you...." and he'd lay there and take it.

That is probably enough for today - I guess I should call this segment "Tiny and Miss Bea - part 1". 

Unfortunately - they were not destined to be together forever at that point - and they had to be separated...but that story shall come in my next segment....on Wednesday.

Till then - I want to share a picture that Stan made for me at my request. I probably should save it for Tiny & Miss Bea - part 2....but it is so beautiful that I want to share it now...


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 7, 2009)

Very nice story! I like the part where Miss Bea teaches Tiny a lesson. I never knew that rabbits could do that!

Can't wait for the next segment!

By the way: cute pics of the bunnies!


----------



## Sabine (Apr 7, 2009)

Ohhhh, I can't wait till tomorrow to hear the next part of the story:waiting:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 7, 2009)

I am loving this story - even though it's very bittersweet!

That picture is awesome - great job, Stan. It's so beautiful!

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 7, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> That picture is awesome -


Here is a larger picture of it, but I think Peg was going to use it later.


----------



## anneq (Apr 8, 2009)

sigh, that was wonderful...I wonder if maybe you should write a small book, Peg

:mrsthumper:


----------



## Sabine (Apr 8, 2009)

Is it wednesday yet?


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 8, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> Is it wednesday yet?



Well....you know what they say about "all good things..." - right? That they must come to an end? 

So it was with Miss Bea and Tiny. After living together in our bedroom for a long time....they had to be separated. 

You see - after seeing how Tiny and Miss Bea got along so well together with her babies - I bred Miss Bea again and was going to let her use the closet for her babies. I had requests for more harlequin rabbits...and Miss Bea was such a beautiful rabbit and had such awesome markings....well..you can see where I was coming from.

About 2 weeks into the pregnancy though - Miss Bea started charging - she would charge Tiny...she would charge Ginger - she charged anyone (even the dog). 

Charging is bad enough - but she started nipping too. It was time to take matters into our own hands.

Remember how Tiny defended his doe before? Even as heartbroken as he was at the change in Miss Bea's behavior....Tiny defended her yet again. Finally - Art got an idea....he made it look like I was going to go for Miss Bea from one direction and then he came up behind Tiny from behind and picked him up and said, "Time to go outside now Tiny" and he let Tiny go outside for some playtime. After that...Miss Bea was much easier to catch although it was still quite a battle of the wills.

Now one thing about Miss Bea is that she was very stubborn and when she didn't like something - she let you know it. Have I ever mentioned Miss Bea HATED nestboxes? No? Well..she did.

When I put one in her cage - she peed in it - pooped in it - turned it upside down and sat on it. One time she tried to push it out the door at me. It wasn't an overly heavy nestbox and she was very very determined.

So I took the nestbox out - put hay in her cage and decided to wait for her to start nesting - knowing I'd have a few hours to get her to accept the nestbox.

Have I mentioned that Miss Bea is stubborn?

About 3 pm one afternoon I heard Miss Bea literally jumping about in her cage. I went to look and she was frantically grabbing up hay in her mouth and giving me dirty looks. You see - she had been pushing her hay OUT of the cage and onto the floor.

I hear it now - "Not Miss Bea...she wouldn't give you a dirty look..".

WRONG!






I tried putting her nestbox in but she stood in the doorway and would not let me get it in. So I started frantically throwing hay in her cage again....so she'd have something to work with.

I'm sure you can picture it looked something like this:






and 







Approximately 35 to 40 minutes after I first heard her rustling for hay - she had her litter all delivered in her rapidly-built nest and whenever I walked by - she gave me dirty looks as if to say, "You never told me I was pregnant..".

DUH.

After that litter was born and weaned - Miss Bea moved onto the floor to live with some of the tame does down there. She really enjoyed living on the floor and would sometimes try to jump the NIC panels into the house. I thought about moving her back in with Tiny -but Art was trying to get me to move Tiny out of the bedroom as it was....so that was not meant to be.

Now I have one memory that I want to share but I'm hesitant to share it because many of you may think I'm crazy. Sometimes when I think about it - I think I'm crazy. However...here is how I put it in Tiny's blog ... its about the night GingerSpice died.

_From Friday, Jan. 26th, 2007:
I just wanted to share about Tiny's reaction when I showed him GingerSpice's body...

First of all - they had not been close since November. Sometimes I would let him sniff at her - but he went to groom her once and was a bit rough and she couldn't hop away....so they had very limited times together.

When I came out from the bedroom to write about her passing - as strange as this may sound......Tiny was sitting at my desk (on the floor) looking at Gingerspice's spot on the desk. Miss Bea had hopped to the rabbitry gate and was staring up at Ginger's spot. I will not "attach" meaning to this except to say she'd been gone just a few moments and somehow - I believe these two knew it. Miss Bea became exceptionally affectionate with me for a few moments and Tiny hopped off to the bedroom with Popcorn (his newest gate-jumper/climber) in close pursuit. Everytime I checked on dthem - they were huddled close together and I would see her reach over and groom Tiny if I came near. He didn't approach me and didn't want me near for a bit - I think I smelled like GingerSpice and he was confused.

When I finally went to Tiny with her body...he sniffed at her and he gave me the oddest  look. I was crying and I said something like, 'Tiny, here is Ginger...I wanted you to see her." He looked at her briefly...and then he hopped away and stared at me. I almost felt like if he could speak - he would be saying, "Mom...that isn't Ginger. Ginger's gone...don't you know it?"

About 10 pm tonight, Tiny came out to the living room and started acting like his normal self. He sniffed around a bit - tried to get into the calf manna again to serve himself - and begged for a treat. He is still somewhat sedate....but doing ok.

Popcorn will not leave his side except earlier today when she smelled the grocery bag of parsley on the floor and would sneak out here to steal some. Once the bag was off the floor - she went back in and laid down with Tiny.

And Miss Bea? Everytime I go in the rabbitry - she folllows me around. She pulled on my pants leg once and I bent down to pet her and she let me. Normally, she is a bit standoffish...but today it was like she needed me as much I needed her.

Anyway - Tiny will be ok. Miss Bea will be ok. And yes...I will be ok. _ 

Ok - enough of the sad stuff...for now. 

In the fall of 2007 - I turned one of our bedrooms into an office and Tiny decided to move in with me. However - at times he seemed lonely - so I stole Miss Bea out of the rabbitry and brought her into the office to see if they would rebond. They did.

A few times she went to the doorway and looked down the hall to consider leaving the room - then she would look back at Tiny and go back into the office. Once she even went down the hallway about 3 feet and decided to scurry back into the office. She was back with Tiny and she was happy with that.

They had a wonderful time together...they really did. Looking back now - I realize that I was Tiny's first mate and she was his second mate - but that was ok....she accepted that and was glad for what they had. She would come and pancake before him to ask for groomings and he'd give them to her and she'd be so happy.

Tiny was going through a very very bad molt and I was concerned about him - but I didn't realize he had other things going on. One day late in January - I took them both outside to play in the grass - not knowing that it would be Tiny's last time outside...here are some photos.

















I took some videos too...









I also took some photos of Miss Bea alone...






























We did a photo shoot for the Valentine's Day contest....here is our entry (which I pulled as soon as Tiny died)..






Of course - Miss Bea wasn't the most cooperative during the photo shoot....






As many remember - Tiny became ill suddenly one Friday night - on Saturday we rushed him to a vet in San Antonio - and Sunday night - he passed away.

You know how they say take both bunnies to the vet so that one doesn't smell different? Well - we didn't take Miss Bea with us - and she didn't care what Tiny smelled like when he returned...because she was so happy to see him anyway.






And then - before we knew it - Tiny was gone. I still remember that night - I remember how Miss Bea wouldn't leave his body for four hours - except to go to the food bowl and grab food and drop it by him and nudge him. Her grief...was something to behold. 






I videotaped less than a minute of her grief shortly after Tiny passed - but I couldn't handle what I was seeing and I stopped taping. Her grief was too personal - too private.





After four hours - we removed his body and she ran around attacking the rabbits in cages and lunging at them and making growling sounds. She wouldn't look at me or come near me for a bit.

I had to face one of the worst struggles of my life....the "King" was dead....but how would I handle the Queen's grief?

More.....tomorrow.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm bawling crying.... rabbits are so beautiful. You can never really predict their actions, they're all so individual. Seems like Tiny was Miss Bee's soulmate.


----------



## anneq (Apr 9, 2009)

:bigtears:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 9, 2009)

:cry2 I have the biggest lump in my throat right now

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 9, 2009)

I will update this later tonight - but I also want to say that I am also working on Miss Bea's crossing the bridge. Alicia (JadeIcing) and I discussed it a bit today and I think I can write the story now. I'll probably cross post it both in here and in Tiny's thread.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2009)

It will be great. 


TinysMom wrote:


> I will update this later tonight - but I also want to say that I am also working on Miss Bea's crossing the bridge. Alicia (JadeIcing) and I discussed it a bit today and I think I can write the story now. I'll probably cross post it both in here and in Tiny's thread.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 9, 2009)

I promise I will do the next installment in Miss Bea's story in just a bit tonight - but first - this is the beginning to the story of Miss Bea crossing over the Rainbow Bridge. I'm cross-posting it in Tiny's thread since so many of the Rainbow Bridge stories are told in that thread.....and I'm seriously trying to think if I should do them as a book. (I wish I had even a hint of artistic talent like Minda or others on here...).

~~~~~~

Miss Bea laid on the bed - trying to be quiet. Mama just fell asleep a few minutes ago after trying to take care of her and watch over her...she needed to be quiet and let mama sleep.

But she heard that voice again, "Cross over Miss Bea....cross the bridge and come to me. Let go and you won't hurt any more...".

Miss Bea couldn't cross yet - mama needed her. She tried to lay still...then she fell out of New Hope's basket and it hurt so bad - even though she was laying on her most favorite place - mama's bed. She started to cry - she couldn't stay silent anymore.

Mama sat up and came near for her - yelling - no - screaming really for Robin to come as quickly as possible.

Miss Bea opened her eyes once more and looked up. In between her cries she said, 'You....you came for me? It was your voice I heard..."

"Yes Miss Bea....come cross the bridge and let's binky together...."

Miss Bea looked at mama one more time and headed for the light - her new life was about to start.

~~~~~~~~~~~~

24 hours earlier

Samantha sat under Tiny's favorite tree while she watched him pace back and forth in the grass. Every few steps, he'd stop and thump. He'd look off in the distance and then thump again. Then he'd start pacing.

She loved this rabbit - she really did. She'd heard all about him during her time on earth - heard how he was called the BunFather....and was privileged to not only meet him - but become one of his inner circle of confidants once he adjusted to crossing the bridge. 

She knew she wasn't his favorite - and she knew she'd always have to share him with GingerSpice and that there would be others who would come to join them. She still laughed whenever she heard Ginger nagging him about hanging out those "bimbo bunnies". She knew those binbos weren't Ginger's real threat...and she knew that someday GingerSpice would have to lay aside her role of "first love" and share Tiny once again.

But still yet - Samantha cherished every minute she spent with Tiny. In their talks - she'd learned so much - about love - about life - about people. She'd also taught him a lot - about how there was a season and a place for everything. She shared with him the things her mama had always said - about how people (and bunnies) enter our lives for a season and that there are times when we need to be willing to let go and move on.

Samantha was pleased that the others had let her in on this day - although she knew that the BunFather would be angry with her later on. Still yet, she cared for him and she knew that what must be done...must be done. So her job was to keep him busy ... until the right moment. She was to be near him - to listen to him - and to keep him away from the stream. She also knew - when the time came - she would need to be ready for his wrath...but even then - she knew he could never stay angry for long.

"Tiny...come sit beside me for a bit. You're wearing a path in the grass."

"Samantha...I'm not going to sit - I'm not going to stay here. I've got to figure out what is happening. Why did Buck take me off the team for 2 days? Why did Puck mess up my work area and run off with some sort of pictures and where has GingerSpice taken off to? The last I saw her - she was crying - and then she went to see Buck - and I haven't seen her since. I promised to give up the bimbettes for a week...surely she's not still jealous about the other night?"


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2009)

Great start.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 10, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> ....and I'm seriously trying to think if I should do them as a book.


Yes, definately 

Jan


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 12, 2009)

I would definitely like to read that book if you could write it!

All your rabbits are so beautiful!


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm only now finding out about Miss Bea; Peg, my heart truly goes out to you. I just watched the video of Miss Bea giving Tiny kisses after he had passed, and it tore at me. She loved him so much...I guess she must have heard him calling to her and she followed his voice.

I'm so truly sorry...and yes, I agree with the others; your story - all your stories - are just wonderful, and you honor your bunnies so beautifully....

Binky away in the sunshine with Tiny, Miss Bea. 


:cry1:


----------

